

The Most Sustainably Designed Coffee Cup Ever - suyogmody
https://driftaway.coffee/kickstarter-coffee-cup/

======
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Cups in the trash end up buried in the landfill. Those seeds will never
germinate.

If you plant your own cup in your garden, then ok. But I drink 7 cups of
coffee a day. How many flowers do I need?

~~~
therobot24
7 cups a day?! Wow...hopefully decaf.

